
Open Source Rapid Hardware Prototyping - tonyjstark
https://www.futurice.com/blog/prototyping-with-pela-blocks
======
syntaxing
The DIYRobocars [1] that they mention is awesome. I wish they had something
similar here on the East coast!

[1] [https://diyrobocars.com/](https://diyrobocars.com/)

------
Invictus0
3D printed legos? There are better solutions for rapid hardware prototyping.
See the following:

[https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Build-your-
Everythin...](https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Build-your-Everything-
Really-Really-Fast/)

------
mobile_rat
[https://driftcar.pelablocks.org/](https://driftcar.pelablocks.org/) has the
specific models used to pimp a 1:10 drift car

------
donaldihunter
BITD we used Meccano -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meccano](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meccano)

